# Indiana Jones Trilogy Available in single releases on 12/17/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Spoiler* 















*Spoiler* 
















*Spoiler* 
















THE FIRST THREE FILMS IN THE LEGENDARY SAGA ARRIVE INDIVIDUALLY IN HIGH DEFINITION FOR THE FIRST TIME



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yqvuFRrS2ts/UFVPzaYziXI/AAAAAAAAAeA/49RFZNUAhWA/s1600/IndianaJonesLogo.jpg



THE ADVENTURE BEGINS ON DIGITAL HD NOVEMBER 19, 2013
AND ON BLU-RAY™ WITH A DIGITAL COPY DECEMBER 17, 2013



SAN FRANCISCO, Calif. (October 17, 2013) – For the first time ever, the first three films in the Indiana Jones saga will be available individually in high definition when they arrive on Digital HD November 19, 2013 and on Blu-ray with a digital copy available through iTunes December 17, 2013 from Lucasfilm Ltd. and Paramount Home Media Distribution. Relive all your favorite moments from the greatest adventure of all time—from the deserts of Egypt to the jungles of South America—as everyone’s favorite archaeologist travels the globe thwarting evil villains to retrieve history’s most famous artifacts. 



Under the supervision of director Steven Spielberg and sound designer Ben Burtt, Raiders of the Lost Ark was painstakingly restored in 2012 with careful attention to preserving the original look, sound and feel of the iconic film. Own this meticulously restored version of the cinematic classic that started it all, as well as previously remastered versions of Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom and Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, each with pristine picture and sound in sparkling high definition. 2008’s Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull will also be available on Digital HD and in a two-disc Blu-ray set with behind-the-scenes special features.



Disc Specifications:



Raiders of the Lost Ark

Raiders of the Lost Ark is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 2.0 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 2.0 Dolby Digital and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles.





The disc includes the following:

Teaser Trailer (HD)
Theatrical Trailer (HD)
Re-Issue Trailer (HD)
Digital Copy (available via iTunes)



Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 2.0 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 2.0 Dolby Digital and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the following:

Teaser Trailer (HD)
Theatrical Trailer (HD)
Digital Copy (available via iTunes)



Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 2.0 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 2.0 Dolby Digital and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the following:

Teaser Trailer (HD)
Theatrical Trailer (HD)
Digital Copy (available via iTunes)



Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The two-disc set includes the following:

The Return of a Legend Featurette 
Pre-Production Featurette 
Production Diary: Making Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Pre-Visualization Sequences
Galleries
Theatrical Trailer #2 (HD)
Theatrical Trailer #3 (HD)


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mike. My favorite movies for sure. To quote Big Bang Theory, "The outcome of Indiana Jones and The Raiders of the Lost Ark would have been the same if Indiana Jones wasn't in it." LOL. :nerd:


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

One of the must have movies for me. I really like how they never age with time.


----------

